# DirecTV, Dish to broadcast Dodgers' final six games (KDOC/Channel 56)



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*DirecTV, Dish to broadcast Dodgers' final six games*

(desertsun.com) - Millions of Dodgers fans across Southern California have been unable to watch much of the action this season as Time Warner Cable is the only major TV distributor that offers the Dodgers' new network, SportsNet LA, which carries the Dodgers games.

The goodwill move announced Monday morning enables Dodgers fans who are DirecTV, Dish Network and Verizon FiOS customers to watch the last week of the regular season as the Dodgers close in on the National League West pennant....

Full Story Here

EDIT: Updated text from the link above:

================================================

Time Warner Cable has agreed to broadcast the Los Angeles Dodgers' final six regular season baseball games on local station KDOC.

The goodwill move announced Monday morning enables Dodgers fans who are DirecTV, Dish Network and Verizon FiOS customers to watch the last week of the regular season as the Dodgers close in on the National League West pennant.

The Dodgers announced that next week's homestand against the Giants and Rockies will be simulcast on KDOC/Channel 56, which is carried by all Southern California cable and satellite distributors and is also available over the air.

================================================


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

And I'm sure those games will be full of commercials between innings that say "call your television provider and demand they add SportsNet LA".


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

If only there was the same "good faith" with the Pac-12 networks. With the new basketball schedule released last night revealing numerous games on the network, I'm going have to resort to listening to the radio broadcasts.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

amh84 said:


> If only there was the same "good faith" with the Pac-12 networks.


The difference being that there's something on Pac-12 Networks pretty much year 'round. It seems likely that Sportsnet LA will go into maintenance mode after the end of the regular season (much as Root Sports NW seems to do in the Mariner's off-season).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

amh84 said:


> If only there was the same "good faith" with the Pac-12 networks. With the new basketball schedule released last night revealing numerous games on the network, I'm going have to resort to listening to the radio broadcasts.


Did you read the article? They are not putting the channel on, the Dodgers are putting their games on an OTA station. Not the same at all.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

It might have been helpful if the intro stated that the games were being broadcast over an OTA channel instead of reading as if D*, E*, and F* were broadcasting SNLA on a trial basis.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The intro states the facts. Very early in the article it is quite clear.
"The Dodgers announced that next week's homestand against the Giants and Rockies will be simulcast on KDOC/Channel 56, which is carried by all Southern California cable and satellite distributors and is also available over the air."

Make no mistake, this is a win for the DISH, DIRECT, and any cable carriers not carrying the RSN. It is an admission by TWC they have a problem and this wouldn't be done if there weren't a landslide of complaints. It would be very helpful if they all hold their stance on this going forward and see if TWC relents on either the cost or having yet another RSN that has to be carried.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Did you read the article? They are not putting the channel on, the Dodgers are putting their games on an OTA station. Not the same at all.


I didn't say it was the same. I said I wished there was the same good faith from the Pac-12 networks be it simulcast or reasonable pricing so it could be added.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I was referring to the intro here, not the link. If you don't click the link, you presume everyone is carrying SNLA on a trial basis.



tampa8 said:


> The intro states the facts. Very early in the article it is quite clear.
> "The Dodgers announced that next week's homestand against the Giants and Rockies will be simulcast on KDOC/Channel 56, which is carried by all Southern California cable and satellite distributors and is also available over the air."
> 
> Make no mistake, this is a win for the DISH, DIRECT, and any cable carriers not carrying the RSN. It is an admission by TWC they have a problem and this wouldn't be done if there weren't a landslide of complaints. It would be very helpful if they all hold their stance on this going forward and see if TWC relents on either the cost or having yet another RSN that has to be carried.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

AMike said:


> I was referring to the intro here, not the link. If you don't click the link, you presume everyone is carrying SNLA on a trial basis.


 Yeah I agree that the headline is a little misleading, guess that's why they say don't judge a book by it's cover. It would be like saying that sometimes Dish shows Yankees games broadcast by the YES network. Technically this is true but it's because sometimes there's Yankees games on the MLB network who uses the YES feed, not because Dish and YES have come to any agreement on their own.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the linked website changed their story after it was linked here ... the words posted here exist, just out of order in the updated article where the lead is no longer buried.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **DirecTV, Dish, Verizon balk at offer to carry Dodgers*

(desertsun.com) - On Monday, Time Warner Cable agreed to broadcast the Dodgers' final six regular-season games on local broadcast station KDOC so more fans could see the Dodgers clinch the National League West title. But KDOC, an independent station based in Orange County, is not available in the Coachella Valley. KDOC is only carried in the Los Angeles metro area, so it turns out that Dodgers fans in the desert still won't see their team next week on DirecTV, Verizon FiOS and Dish Network after all.

"Unfortunately, KDOC is not available to Dodger fans in a few areas such as Desert Cities," said Andrew Fegyveresi, a Time Warner Cable spokesman. "If any other operator wants access to the games, they can reach out to us and we would be willing to offer them a free preview of SportsNet LA from September 22nd to the 28th so that their customers can see the Dodgers during this thrilling pennant chase."

When contacted by The Desert Sun on Wednesday, DirecTV, Dish and Verizon FiOS representatives all indicated they would decline Time Warner Cable's offer....

Full Story Here










(Note: Although the issue seems to be mute now, I'll update the first post in this thread - Athlon)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

While I feel bad for those friends out in the desert, this is not surprising... it would take a lot of thought and engineering to make this happen. It's also worth saying that Las Vegas Dodger fans won't see games either, and they are considered to be in LA sports territory. In fact, no one outside the LA area will see the home games.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

If they really want to make them available, they have to go to an old fashioned OTA network. How 1990s!

Anyway, with the addition of the OTA, this is pretty much what Comcast Houston tried. And failed. We will allow you to put the channel on for free for a week.

Meanwhile, we get to bad mouth you and pressure your customers for free. No thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Did you read the article? They are not putting the channel on, the Dodgers are putting their games on an OTA station. Not the same at all.


Ok I need to find the Los Angeles times article about it because I think it said this was all Time Warner Cable doing and the dodgers don't do it at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Dodgers sold the in-market rights to their games to Time Warner Cable (out-of-market rights remain the property of Major League Baseball). It would need to be Time Warner Cable giving permission for the games to air on the local OTA station (or any other television outlet in-market).

Or perhaps even buying time on the station like an infomercial.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

If they would just haved shared the channel with the Lakers none of this would be happening, and it would have made the channel more valuable. The Yankees and Nets have no problems with it.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Athlon646464 said:


> ...the issue seems to be mute now..


Try turning your speakers on. :biggrin:


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Athlon646464 said:


> *Update: **DirecTV, Dish, Verizon balk at offer to carry Dodgers*
> 
> ..."Unfortunately, KDOC is not available to Dodger fans in a few areas such as Desert Cities," said Andrew Fegyveresi, a Time Warner Cable spokesman. "If any other operator wants access to the games, they can reach out to us and we would be willing to offer them a free preview of SportsNet LA from September 22nd to the 28th so that their customers can see the Dodgers during this thrilling pennant chase."
> 
> When contacted by The Desert Sun on Wednesday, DirecTV, Dish and Verizon FiOS representatives all indicated they would decline Time Warner Cable's offer....





Stuart Sweet said:


> ... it would take a lot of thought and engineering to make this happen....





James Long said:


> The Dodgers sold the in-market rights to their games to Time Warner Cable (out-of-market rights remain the property of Major League Baseball). It would need to be Time Warner Cable giving permission for the games to air on the local OTA station (or any other television outlet in-market).


"Permission" was not the barrier to temporary carriage here. SImply put, DISH, DirecTV and Verizon have determined that it is not to their benefit to give a "free trial viewing" to a channel that they are presently not willing to buy at the terms under which it is being offered. I remember back when Animal Planet was available for free on C-band I included it in some retirement home TV system headends, and when they discontinued the free service, the customer demand forced the property to subscribe to a channel that they would not have chosen to carry if the residents had not had the free sample.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Side note: I do wonder how much interest has dropped off in the last six games since the Dodgers clinched the division.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not to much I imagine since its still the last three as warm up before the playoffs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Not to much I imagine since its still the last three as warm up before the playoffs.


Not really a warm up, I bet! More like rest the key players, find out if there's someone new that can go the distance. At least that's how the second place finishers, my Gi'nts, are playing it. Is it the same down South??


----------

